# CV joint removal -"Snap Ring" or "Retaining Ring" pliers??



## DaveTV (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi all, I am gearing up to chg my CV boots the first time and I understand I need a tool to remove the Circlip on the CV joint - I was at Sears, and Craftsman makes a "Snap Ring" plier as well as a "Retaining Ring" plier - which one of these should I use to remove CV joint circlip? THX in advance to all repliers..


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: CV joint removal -"Snap Ring" or "Retaining Ring" pliers?? (DaveTV)*

I use sears snap ring pliers, they are reversable so when you squeeze them they expand. You can hook them in the clip gap and expand them off.

Sears also makes the retaining ring plires too. They work but sometomes thy are too big for tiny circlips.


[Modified by gearhead455, 11:11 PM 12-8-2002]


----------



## tkic (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: CV joint removal -"Snap Ring" or "Retaining Ring" pliers?? (DaveTV)*

i used some pliers and a screwdriver- only becuase i was too lazy to go get real snapring pliers. it can be done without them, but they will ease the operation.


----------



## Mr Antisocial (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: CV joint removal -"Snap Ring" or "Retaining Ring" pliers?? (DaveTV)*

how hard of a job is this to do?


----------



## DaveTV (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: CV joint removal -"Snap Ring" or "Retaining Ring" pliers?? (Hoplite)*

I haven't done it yet, seems do-able...I just want to have the right tools on hand when I go to do it..


----------



## SimonH (May 28, 2000)

*Re: CV joint removal -"Snap Ring" or "Retaining Ring" pliers?? (DaveTV)*

The changing of the boot is pretty simple - but REAL messy. Getting the drive axle off the car is more challenging. There are a few tricks to it that Bentley don't tell you. Post if you think you may need them.


----------



## burnt03 (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: CV joint removal -"Snap Ring" or "Retaining Ring" pliers?? (SimonH)*

What are these few tricks that Bentley doesn't let us know??
I might be having to change out my axle here pretty soon


----------

